# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  400 años de la avenida del río Ter a su paso por Camprodon, Girona

## Jonasino

> El 3 de noviembre de 1617 sucedió un hecho que, por su importancia y por conmemorarse ese día su 400 aniversario, queremos poner de relieve. Os hablamos de la riada que sufrió Camprodon (comarca del Ripollès - Girona) ese año a raíz de la crecida de los ríos Ter y Ritort.
> 
> Catalunya es una zona mediterránea, donde identificamos cuencas caracterizadas por ríos cortos y de caudal variable y otras cuencas más grandes donde los caudales son más abundantes y constantes. Complementariamente a estas características encontramos una climatología con tendencia a presentar lluvias de elevada intensidad y corta duración en todo en primavera y en otoño.
> 
> Estos episodios de alta concentración pluviométrica pueden provocar el fenómeno de las inundaciones.
> El Ripollès y las inundaciones
> 
> Los Archivos Históricos locales del Ripollès tienen registrados hasta 30 episodios de inundaciones, desde la primera documentada en 1577 hasta la última del 1992. Estas siguen el patrón estacional, consistente en lluvias de corta duración y muy intensas en el verano y de gran volumen de precipitación y larga duración en otoño.
> 
> ...


Fuente: iAgua

----------

